# Spindle doesn't spin



## AlisRuss (Mar 28, 2020)

I just setup my CNC 6040 1.5kw 3 axis water cooled router with a USB connector. I just installed Mach3mill software. My router bit spins when I use the manual operation. When I try to use a "wizard" in the software, the spindle does not spin. The z axis lowers to the face or zero position and tries to perform the function while NOT spinning. Just to be clear, I had to ask the China company twice to send me the setup video as the machine arrived with no documentation and the first video was in Chinese. The second video was a bit easier to understand but as far as setting up the "Motor outputs, inputs, outputs, spindle set up, etc", in the video they sent was covered with a fuzzy white type of the url and other info to the company. Ugh! I do have screenshots of my current setup for these items if needed. 

I have watched sooo many you tube videos and searched everywhere I can think of to get info but at this point cannot find any. p

Newbie feeling very inadequate. Any and all suggestions will be appreciated.

Alison


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

First, take a deep breath. These are actually pretty simple machines and there are only a few things that can go wrong.

Next, give us some details to help figure it out. Tell us what you have tried so far, machine details, photos, etc. Tell us how you think it is supposed to work (0-10V? PWM? On/Off) How is your spindle wired up?

In general, take a systematic approach. Can you control the spindle independently of the CNC controller? Check the wiring for errors/loose connections/etc. Is everything getting power? Check twice. Then tell us what and how you checked.

As an aside, when buying a Chinese CNC machine, you should expect to be doing this kind of debugging, they are generally pretty short on customer support.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Alison!

In addition to what Phil said, how are you generating your G-code? Is the command to turn the spindle on in your G-code file (M3, I believe)? You said it runs manually so the wiring and connections must be good so I would look at what is suppose to turn it on and that's likely the G-code unless I'm missing something. I turn mine on manually so this is about the extent of my knowledge. :wink:

David


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Good point on actually turning on the spindle from GCode!


----------



## breezy (Nov 4, 2011)

In MDI enter S10000 M3 to start spindle in CW direction at 10000rpm, use M4 to run CCW and M5 will stop it. Just entering M3 will enable VFD to run CW but it will not spin without a speed instruction.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlisRuss (Mar 28, 2020)

I can move the x y and z axis using the keyboard up and down keys. I can lift the z using the page up and down. As far as the gcode... I am actually using a wizard in the mach3mill software. Just trying to make a .25 inch deep x 2" round pocket. The software is working fine, the diagram of the pocket is showing fine in the software window. (photo below). When I start the run, the spindle moves to the correct position, lowers to the zero, starts the rotation (tries to make the circular motion) but the spindle is not spinning.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## AlisRuss (Mar 28, 2020)

To turn on the spindle from gcode... In this wizard you mean I should input 10000 in the "spindle rpm" and choose CW (M3)?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

AlisRuss said:


> I can move the x y and z axis using the keyboard up and down keys. I can lift the z using the page up and down. As far as the gcode... I am actually using a wizard in the mach3mill software. Just trying to make a .25 inch deep x 2" round pocket. The software is working fine, the diagram of the pocket is showing fine in the software window. (photo below). When I start the run, the spindle moves to the correct position, lowers to the zero, starts the rotation (tries to make the circular motion) but the spindle is not spinning.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.


The line that says M04 S0 is telling the spindle to run CCW at 0 rpm. In your wizard if you input 10,000 for spindle rpm does that line then say M04 S10000? As for the rotation, M03 or M04, I don't know how your system is wired but I would think you want CW or M03 rotation.

David


----------



## AlisRuss (Mar 28, 2020)

I entered 10000 rpm in wizard set up. The line in the code says:

MO3 S10000 The spindle did not spin

Then I entered M04 S10000 Nothing still


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if there's something missing in cabling or setup by which the spindle isn't receiving these commands...? 

In the MDI window enter the same command and hit Start - just the M03 S10000 - oh, and M05 will stop it if it does indeed run.

David


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

How about posting some pictures of the machine, the control box (especially any labels for wiring), wires that go to the spindle (and where those wires go into the control box). It's probably something fairly simple.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> How about posting some pictures of the machine, the control box (especially any labels for wiring), wires that go to the spindle (and where those wires go into the control box). It's probably something fairly simple.


I’m wondering if this is a configuration problem with the VFD ?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I’m wondering if this is a configuration problem with the VFD ?


at this point we don't even know if there is a VFD. Some of the those Chinese machines use a DC spindle.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I’m wondering if this is a configuration problem with the VFD ?


He can run it manually, according to his first post. 

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

difalkner said:


> He can run it manually, according to his first post.
> 
> David


Read to me like he could manually make his router turn on. Than it turned into a spindle


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> MO3 S10000 The spindle did not spin


Was it M (letter O) 3, like you posted, or M zero 3?

Does the Spindle On/Off button in Mach3 start your spindle?


----------



## gjoakes (Mar 23, 2019)

Probably a stupid question but have you gone through the steps in this document - especially the last part?


----------



## gjoakes (Mar 23, 2019)

I have the same machine as you (6040 with USB) and likely the same VFD, and I run Mach3. But like David I always turn on the spindle manually. So I just checked to see if I could turn on the spindle with G-code - and I can't. So I'm not going to be of any help to you but I suspect the solution is somewhere in the setup of the VFD.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm thinking it is in the configuration for the spindle. Check these settings.


----------



## david586juju (11 mo ago)

HD3N
what is the problem the spindle does not work


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day David, welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @david586juju


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

david586juju said:


> HD3N
> what is the problem the spindle does not work


Hi David, you are not giving us much to go on. can you spin it in manual mode? does the vfd have any lights on, signs of life? error messages? does the gantry move, x, y, and z? you may check the cabling to/from the spindle, and to/from the controller to the main computer, basically try reseating things that should be connected. obviously you want to do this with power off. 

was there an event that occurred just before the spindle quit working? a unit like that would likely have some factory technical support, you may consider contacting them if you haven't already...


----------

